# Question about dry dog food it says it has beet pulp in it



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

Does beet pulp in dry dog food cause any problems with tear staining. I was thinking about changing dog food put some I'm looking at have beet pulp in them?

Linda


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

No.

Here's why:

(Copied and pasted from the Royal Canin site)

_Why does my white dog have red discolored fur? I hear beet pulp is to blame._

_No, beet pulp is not to blame. Beet pulp is the fibre portion left after sugar is extracted from sugar beets. Sugar beets are white in colour and different from the red beets many people usually buy at the grocery store. Beet Pulp is an amazing source of fermentable and non-fermentable fibre needed by the body for optimal digestive tract and immune system functioning. Fermentable fibres supply essential fuel (short chain fatty acids) to the cells of the intestinal wall. Non-fermentable fibres support a proper digestive rhythm and firm, easily passed stools. _
_It is a particular protein (porphyrin) naturally found in tears and saliva that causes the discoloration. The ingredients in the diet are not directly related to the composition of tears or saliva that can cause staining. There are several reasons excess tearing can occur. Some breeds tear excessively simply due to the conformation of the face. In some breeds staining will be more noticeable because of light coat colour. Excessive tearing may also be due to environmental allergies. If your dog experiences excessive tearing, we recommend talking with your veterinarian for guidance._



Here's the link where I copied and pasted the info.:


Ingredients / Frequently Asked Questions / Home - RoyalCanin


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information.

Linda


----------

